# Deer Processing



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just some general comments. Who do you take it to? How much does it cost? How long is the wait?
Usually do my own but this year decided to take it to a reputable place outside Greenville. 61#'s dropped off. Getting 15# Hot Trail sticks and the rest summer sausage. I'm pretty particular when it comes to prepping and cleaning my meat and was hoping to get it back before gun season. Over two weeks have passed now I'm pretty sure it is just going to be thrown in a "batch". Overall cost was quite a shocker as well, $356. Guess it is back to doing it myself next year.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I take mine to shortcuts deer processing in hollansburg ohio(darke co) . matt Harrison does an amazing job. the deer you take is the deer you get back, he doesn't do batches, he does each deer individually. He charges if I remember 60 to bone and skin, cut in to steaks roasts and packs it. I have him do ground as well. He makes snack sticks, jerky, and a variety of other products as well. I know its usually 8 to 12 bucks a lb to have sticks and summer sausage made and that's bout the rate everywhere.

Also matt is a full time butcher for winner meat market in Greenville so he knows what hes doing!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been using Hunter's Edge Deer Processing in Hillsboro OH. 24/7 drop off into their freezer truck. $80 to process how you prefer. They were running a week behind recently.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

squid_1 said:


> Just some general comments. Who do you take it to? How much does it cost? How long is the wait?
> Usually do my own but this year decided to take it to a reputable place outside Greenville. 61#'s dropped off. Getting 15# Hot Trail sticks and the rest summer sausage. I'm pretty particular when it comes to prepping and cleaning my meat and was hoping to get it back before gun season. Over two weeks have passed now I'm pretty sure it is just going to be thrown in a "batch". Overall cost was quite a shocker as well, $356. Guess it is back to doing it myself next year.


Wtf?..you got stroked.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> Just some general comments. Who do you take it to? How much does it cost? How long is the wait?
> Usually do my own but this year decided to take it to a reputable place outside Greenville. 61#'s dropped off. Getting 15# Hot Trail sticks and the rest summer sausage. I'm pretty particular when it comes to prepping and cleaning my meat and was hoping to get it back before gun season. Over two weeks have passed now I'm pretty sure it is just going to be thrown in a "batch". Overall cost was quite a shocker as well, $356. Guess it is back to doing it myself next year.


Yep, most likely it will be tossed in with all the guys that don't take the care with the meat that you do. Can't stand that part of it. We always do our own. Most shops just toss it all in a pile and do the sticks, summer sausage and jerky at once. Not saying they all do that but it's much easier for them to do it that way. I don't want some crappy meat that a guy had in his pickup for 2 days while showing off his kill in 50 degree temps.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Seems a bit steep. I do my own so I know its mine


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

bobk said:


> Yep, most likely it will be tossed in with all the guys that don't take the care with the meat that you do. Can't stand that part of it. We always do our own. Most shops just toss it all in a pile and do the sticks, summer sausage and jerky at once. Not saying they all do that but it's much easier for them to do it that way. I don't want some crappy meat that a guy had in his pickup for 2 days while showing off his kill in 50 degree temps.


bobk that is what I was hoping to avoid too. Figured 2 weeks before gun season and I would have been safe. I also trim all the silver and tendons off of mine so if I find that in my finished product I know for sure.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

do it myself in the garage... I think a lot of guys think that it’s harder than it really is to process a deer yourself ...Only takes a few hours to get it all done with one person… Mlmuch quicker with two …


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Winners does theirs in batches which I don't like, matt Harrison DOES NOT do that. the deer you take is the deer you get back. Matts hours are pretty flexable. SOme times it could take just a little bit to get it back, but for a 1 man, and a couple helper operation you can expect that. And his moto is that he only does it as if he were eating it. If you want a bunch of junk meat and crap, take it else where, hes a bit of a perfectionist and his quality shows! Ive been taking my deer to him for a little over 10 years now. It takes me an hour to get to his place from where I hunt.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Squid, you should post the name of that place so nobody else takes their deer there, that price was ridiculous !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> bobk that is what I was hoping to avoid too. Figured 2 weeks before gun season and I would have been safe. I also trim all the silver and tendons off of mine so if I find that in my finished product I know for sure.


We are the same way. You won't find a speck of anything but pure venison when we are done cutting up our deer.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I break my own down and usually just grind all but the back straps. Ground is pretty versatile and can always make jerky/summer sausage throughout the year. Just didn't want to mess with it this year.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Lowerider1029 said:


> Squid, you should post the name of that place so nobody else takes their deer there, that price was ridiculous !


If they changed the prices after dropping off I would. My kid dropped it off without asking for the price. Kind of funny cause up until finding out the cost he was saying I'll get it dad.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I need to get a meat grinder. I took my deer to a place this year out of convenience, and I'm not very happy with the price or the service.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Winners is always a bit on the expensive side. Copeys in medway is the same way. 70-90 to bone and skin a deer is nuts. I paid 120 to have mine bone and skinned, cut the loins into steaks and packed and I paid to have pork added to the ground, which I got bout 50packs of. So 120 total for the service in which I got my deer back and no one elses, Ill take it.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

9Left said:


> do it myself in the garage... I think a lot of guys think that it’s harder than it really is to process a deer yourself ...Only takes a few hours to get it all done with one person… Mlmuch quicker with two …


 I do think we get twice the meat when we do our own.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

For $350 you buy get a lot of processing equipment to do the more highly processed sausages and stuff.

I do my own. Only further processing I do is a couple batches of muscle jerky in the oven.

Like others, want to know what I am eating. And cooking it, I am very particular about my cuts. No more of those ridiculous band saw ham steaks. Butchery is an art and there is no way I could convey to someone how I want it to come out. And even my burger I really trim it up nice. My burger is pure red meat, not a ton of gristle and silverskin.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The weather pattern is a big part of it for me. Too warm can be a problem.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I do my own usually unless I run short on time. I have a vacuum sealer and commercial grinder. You can pay your equipment off in what you save at the processor pretty quick. The commercial grinders last forever, the vacuum sealer will wear out eventually. I like to custom cut and package they way I want to. And my finished product quality is better than any processor that I’ve seen.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

So you had the deer cut up yourself and the bill is over 350?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Polansky’s in Amherst is just shy of $4 a pound for smokies a little over $3 a pound for summer sausage.

$90 to skin/butcher the deer.

If you bring deboned meat it’s .60 a pound to grind and package.

I do all of my deer in the garage. Took some meat today to get smokies made and that’s the last time I’ll do that.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

North Fork Deer Processing in Newark. I had my buck butchered for $100.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Flathead76 said:


> So you had the deer cut up yourself and the bill is over 350?


Yes, boned out and trimed.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

squid_1 said:


> Yes, boned out and trimed.


U got screwed.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

So what is a good vacuum sealer to buy for processing your own venison. I am going to do my own next year after paying 100.00 at trumbull meat locker. . Plus want one that is good to use for fish also...


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Food saver!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Took boned out meat to dumas deer processing in Springfield ( Akron) for smokies.
$20 per 5#’s Took in 30#’s and it was $120. Got it back in a week and it was vac sealed in 1.5# packs.(some loss in drying)
I believe they’re at $60 to skin and cut. I’m sure they batch the smokies but I can live with it for smokies. I cut my own deer up and am pretty particular about it. will eventually buy the equipment to do them too. Just too time consuming for me right now.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1more said:


> Food saver!


+1 on the food saver.
And you will not go wrong and WILL save a lot of $ buying your bags here:
https://foodvacbags.com/collections/bulk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

halfrack said:


> So what is a good vacuum sealer to buy for processing your own venison. I am going to do my own next year after paying 100.00 at trumbull meat locker. . Plus want one that is good to use for fish also...


You're better off not vacuum sealing deer meat...just cut, bagged and wrapped...it lasts just as long if not longer...a good, efficient butcher doesn't use a vacuum sealer...I have deer meat in my freezer over a year old and it still looks and smells like it was cut yesterday...now fish is a different story...I vacuum seal all fish...to each their own...it all works.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have a Food Saver also. I’ve had it 5 or 6 years. It doesn’t have quite the vacuum that it used to after I let a buddy take it on a fishing trip, but it still removes 99% of the air. Before it went to Canada it removed so much air that it turned the meat into a solid brick inside the bag. Now it’s just firm.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Which is better to add to ground venison : beef fat or pork fat ?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

TheKing said:


> Which is better to add to ground venison : beef fat or pork fat ?


 When I have mine done I don’t add any, it’s packed in one pound pkgs. I buy some jimmy dean bulk sausage in whatever seasoning taste you want, partial freeze it for easier cutting and slice it into chunks, then wrap separately and wrap and freeze when I make burgers or chili I just thaw a chunk and blend it in, puts some flavor in the meat, have some Italian sausage cut up now. Sometimes I don’t even use any for burgers and they come out fine not dry at all. I like em medium anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TheKing said:


> Which is better to add to ground venison : beef fat or pork fat ?


Both are good!
Pork doesn't last as long as pork but both are good.
I used to mix all mine with pork when the kids were home cause we would consume 2-3 deer easily in a years time...which is IMO, is about the limit on pork. For the last 5-6 yrs, have been using beef trim. Not beef suet...don't care for it. But steak trim from a local butcher.
For burger being used in chili, spaghetti, tacos...etc, I mix mine at about 18%. Browning about 1 1/2lb yields only about a teaspoon of grease with that mixture.
For burgers on the grill, I've mixed anywhere from 23-25% fat so the burgers will hold together on the grill.
Some will mix more lean for burgers, say the same 18-20% and add either an egg or crackers when they make patties up but I just don't care for that.
If I remember correctly, for a burger on the grill to hold together, about 22% is about the least I ever went. Those burgers held together but you had to be careful turning them and they were on the dry side.
My mixing rates for burgers is just my personal preference from experimenting. You may like your burgers more dry or greasy. Just grind your deer. Then grind some fat and mix a few burgers weighing out different mixtures and fry them up. When you get the mixture you like, mix all your burger meat at that ratio.
Once you get the hang of things you can start experimenting mixing bacon and flavored sausage...even various flavored brats in the grinds.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

If you want to grind it yourself, You can also buy bulk ultra cheap/high fat hamburger at a store and grind it in with your deer. I’ve done that several times. I cube my boned out meat and mix the cheap ground meat in with it in a meattub, then I put that mix through my grinder.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> You're better off not vacuum sealing deer meat...just cut, bagged and wrapped...it lasts just as long if not longer...a good butcher doesn't use a vacuum sealer...I have deer meat in my freezer over a year old and it still looks and smells like it was cut yesterday...now fish is a different story...I vacuum seal all fish...to each their own...it all works.


I have to disagree with that. Why are all my snack sticks and sausage vacuum sealed and the only thing that isn’t is my ground.
I just bought 15# of whole prime rib eyes and had them all cut at 11/4” and each were vacuumed packed. On sale for 8.99#.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I bought me a grinder its called Mega-force and a nutra-chef vacuum sealer off of Amazon and did my own which about all the ground meat I stuffed into brats 1st time ever doing it but I bought a cheap 10# box of bacon to grind with it they turned out pretty good made reg and hot brats pd 99 for the grinder which was a refrub reg price was 189 and 59 for the sealer and it did a good job vac'n the packages . And the grinder will grind faster than you can stuff it has like a 2 1/4'' throat on it .3 yrs ago my local processor charged 65 shin cut grind wrap don't know about this yr


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> If you want to grind it yourself, You can also buy bulk ultra cheap/high fat hamburger at a store and grind it in with your deer. I’ve done that several times. I cube my boned out meat and mix the cheap ground meat in with it in a meattub, then I put that mix through my grinder.


Yep...a lot of guys do this and it's really good. Especially for burgers on the grill.
Just know when doing so, your mixing %'s change from mixing straight fat. Using the example of mixing in a 70/30 hamburger... If trying to get at an end product of a certain % fat mix, you have to figure in the deer grind, beef grind then the 30% fat content in the hamburger.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

squid_1 said:


> Just some general comments. Who do you take it to? How much does it cost? How long is the wait?
> Usually do my own but this year decided to take it to a reputable place outside Greenville. 61#'s dropped off. Getting 15# Hot Trail sticks and the rest summer sausage. I'm pretty particular when it comes to prepping and cleaning my meat and was hoping to get it back before gun season. Over two weeks have passed now I'm pretty sure it is just going to be thrown in a "batch". Overall cost was quite a shocker as well, $356. Guess it is back to doing it myself next year.



HOLY SH... $356 they would of kept that box of meat. I had one processed couple years ago because it was going to be warm for several days and I had to start working 12's the day after I killed it. I paid right around $120 if I remember (though that was pretty steep), I did cut out the back straps and was told to not come back with another deer with them cut out, which made me wonder...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

1more said:


> I have to disagree with that. Why are all my snack sticks and sausage vacuum sealed and the only thing that isn’t is my ground.
> I just bought 15# of whole prime rib eyes and had them all cut at 11/4” and each were vacuumed packed. On sale for 8.99#.


Yep, I go to plenty of “good” butcher shops that vacuum seal their product.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> You're better off not vacuum sealing deer meat...just cut, bagged and wrapped...it lasts just as long if not longer...a good butcher doesn't use a vacuum sealer...I have deer meat in my freezer over a year old and it still looks and smells like it was cut yesterday...now fish is a different story...I vacuum seal all fish...to each their own...it all works.





1more said:


> I have to disagree with that. Why are all my snack sticks and sausage vacuum sealed and the only thing that isn’t is my ground.
> I just bought 15# of whole prime rib eyes and had them all cut at 11/4” and each were vacuumed packed. On sale for 8.99#.





bobk said:


> Yep, I go to plenty of “good” butcher shops that vacuum seal their product.


Gonna be the 3rd to disagree with that statement SR.
Just know too many guys in the butchering business that say vac packed meat stays more fresh, way longer than any freezer paper wrapped product.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I always wrap in plastic wrap then freezer paper. Never had any issues with freezer burn.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Venison definitely keeps better for longer when vacuumed packed.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I always wrap in plastic wrap then freezer paper. Never had any issues with freezer burn.


Exactly...thats all that needs done...It stays as long if not longer...to each their own.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Muddy said:


> Venison definitely keeps better for longer when vacuumed packed.


How long are you keeping your venison?..I can go get packs of steaks, burger, chops whatever you want that's just as red as if it were cut yesterday and tastes great!...and its 13 months old...you don't need to vac seal.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Exactly...thats all that needs done...It stays as long if not longer...to each their own.


The butcher I use actually puts everything in clear baggies (not zip loc) and then wraps it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TheKing said:


> Which is better to add to ground venison : beef fat or pork fat ?


Pork fat.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> I always wrap in plastic wrap then freezer paper. Never had any issues with freezer burn.


Old school. Works fine. Wrap it with no air pockets and no freezer burn. 
I do both. Wrap for short term storage and vac pac the stuff for longer storage. 
Saves some change on the bags.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

1more said:


> I have to disagree with that. Why are all my snack sticks and sausage vacuum sealed and the only thing that isn’t is my ground.
> I just bought 15# of whole prime rib eyes and had them all cut at 11/4” and each were vacuumed packed. On sale for 8.99#.


I'm not referring to snacks sticks and sausage...talking about roasts, chops, steaks, burger...the basic cut...it can all be bagged, air pushed out, wrapped and last over a year...and it looks just cut when thawed...any longer they say you shouldn't be eating it anyway...although I have.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Gonna be the 3rd to disagree with that statement SR.
> Just know too many guys in the butchering business that say vac packed meat stays more fresh, way longer than any freezer paper wrapped product.


It's for looks...and you pay for it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> It's for looks...and you pay for it.


Okay...thanks!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I always used freezer paper but after using the vacuum seal its so much easier I think maybe used 8-10 bucks in vac bags used the roll some bags were bigger than others


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I was given a brand new vacuum sealer. Looked up what the bags cost and never used it. Thing probably sat around for 10 years. Had a friend that asked me if I ever used one lol. I gave him the one that I had still new in the box. He never did get back to me if it were any good. Honestly I was happy to get rid of it because I was sick of looking at it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

slimdaddy45 said:


> I always used freezer paper but after using the vacuum seal its so much easier I think maybe used 8-10 bucks in vac bags used the roll some bags were bigger than others


Check out post #28. Buy your bags there and it will save you $ on bags. They are thick mil excellent quality bags also.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Check out post #28. Buy your bags there and it will save you $ on bags. They are thick mil excellent quality bags also.


Total waste of money. All show. I'd rather use paper to wrap my venison. It is cheap and when you thaw out the meat the blood goes all over the counter. It's the only way to wrap venison.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> HOLY SH... $356 they would of kept that box of meat. I had one processed couple years ago because it was going to be warm for several days and I had to start working 12's the day after I killed it. I paid right around $120 if I remember (though that was pretty steep), I did cut out the back straps and was told to not come back with another deer with them cut out, which made me wonder...


The butchers got to eat too.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Total waste of money. All show. I'd rather use paper to wrap my venison. It is cheap and when you thaw out the meat the blood goes all over the counter. It's the only way to wrap venison.


Yes...I remember those days as well bobk. 
Also before vac sealing, used to wrap mine in Cling wrap then paper. 
Would get a frozen deer roast out,unwrap and throw in the crockpot pot early AM and let it slow cook all day while I was at work. Problem was, there were times some of the cling wrap would be frozen into the folds of the frozen roast that couldn't be removed until meat thawed a bit. I miss fishing those out too. 
Not to mention the freezer space that's saved by vac sealing.

To each their own for sure...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> How long are you keeping your venison?..I can go get packs of steaks, burger, chops whatever you want that's just as red as if it were cut yesterday and tastes great!...and its 13 months old...you don't need to vac seal.


I usually eat all of my venison up in a year. I found a pack of backstraps the other day from 2016, so I grilled them up. Vacuum packed meat will last several years in the freezer. Freezer burn is caused by exposure to oxygen. Remove the oxygen, and you eliminate freezer burn. I’ve butchered, packed, and ate somewhere around 100 deer over the last 25 years. I am very particular about my meat, I want it to be the best that it can be.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> I usually eat all of my venison up in a year. I found a pack of backstraps the other day from 2016, so I grilled them up. Vacuum packed meat will last several years in the freezer. Freezer burn is caused by exposure to oxygen. Remove the oxygen, and you eliminate freezer burn. I’ve butchered, packed, and ate somewhere around 100 deer over the last 25 years. I am very particular about my meat, I want it to be the best that it can be.


Have done the same Muddy as far as finding something that slipped through the cracks and didn't get eaten within a year. Have eaten vac packed meat that's been 2 yrs old that when defrosted, looked and tasted fresh. Have tried to do the same with wrapped meat and usually it gets fed to the dog or thrown out if it was really bad. 
All this isn't rocket science. 
The less oxygen and light that gets to the meat over a period of time...the longer it will last regardless of wrapping technique.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> I always wrap in plastic wrap then freezer paper. Never had any issues with freezer burn.


this is me.. its how I've been freezing for years.

however beware,, years ago I didn't have a freezer, i kept my deer meat in my moms chest freezer in the basement, I told her eat whatever she wanted and cook it all up if she wanted. the first time she cooked any of my deer she called me over for dinner, she was telling me about a new deer roast in a crock pot recipe she just read about (and was making) she was happy how it was coming out, the house smelled great! it really did. well, she pulled the roast out of the crock pot when the time was up and plastic wrap came up too.. oops, i never told her it was wrapped in plastic and she never realized it was because it was a solid frozen chunk of meat... but i will say this, we laughed about it and decided to just dig in, damn it was really good too.. i miss you Mom


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well got to pick up my meat Saturday. After pork being added it came out to 80#, 15# were made into trial sticks. Each summer sausage log was cut in half and vac. sealed. Trail sticks were vac sealed in 2# bags. They do have a great tasting product. Not that I do this every year but am planning some gift boxes and the finished product definitely looks better than made at home.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> Well got to pick up my meat Saturday. After pork being added it came out to 80#, 15# were made into trial sticks. Each summer sausage log was cut in half and vac. sealed. Trail sticks were vac sealed in 2# bags. They do have a great tasting product. Not that I do this every year but am planning some gift boxes and the finished product definitely looks better than made at home.


I'm glad you're at least happy with the product. Did your kid pay for it? lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> this is me.. its how I've been freezing for years.
> 
> however beware,, years ago I didn't have a freezer, i kept my deer meat in my moms chest freezer in the basement, I told her eat whatever she wanted and cook it all up if she wanted. the first time she cooked any of my deer she called me over for dinner, she was telling me about a new deer roast in a crock pot recipe she just read about (and was making) she was happy how it was coming out, the house smelled great! it really did. well, she pulled the roast out of the crock pot when the time was up and plastic wrap came up too.. oops, i never told her it was wrapped in plastic and she never realized it was because it was a solid frozen chunk of meat... but i will say this, we laughed about it and decided to just dig in, damn it was really good too.. i miss you Mom


I have one that is just as bad. Was wrapping up a deer that I just finished cutting up. Get halfway through and run out of plastic wrap. Go into the kitchen drawer looking for more and happened to get lucky. Found some Christmas plastic wrap. So I just used that and finished wrapping up the deer. A couple of weeks latter my bride decides that she wants to cook. A woman's place is "NOT" in the kitchen. So she pulls out some back strap out of the deep freezer. Opens it up and sees that it is green and throws it into the trash. Repeats the process two more times before she finds some back strap that was done in clear plastic wrap. After this Christmas cling wrap is banned at our house.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> I have one that is just as bad. Was wrapping up a deer that I just finished cutting up. Get halfway through and run out of plastic wrap. Go into the kitchen drawer looking for more and happened to get lucky. Found some Christmas plastic wrap. So I just used that and finished wrapping up the deer. A couple of weeks latter my bride decides that she wants to cook. A woman's place is "NOT" in the kitchen. So she pulls out some back strap out of the deep freezer. Opens it up and sees that it is green and throws it into the trash. Repeats the process two more times before she finds some back strap that was done in clear plastic wrap. After this Christmas cling wrap is banned at our house.


LMAO


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> You're better off not vacuum sealing deer meat...just cut, bagged and wrapped...it lasts just as long if not longer...a good, efficient butcher doesn't use a vacuum sealer...I have deer meat in my freezer over a year old and it still looks and smells like it was cut yesterday...now fish is a different story...I vacuum seal all fish...to each their own...it all works.


Completely disagree... whether it is on a fish fillet or whether it is on a back strap...air gaps are air gaps.. and using freezer wrap does not prevent them .....Vacuum sealing does an excellent job of preventing any meat/air Contact.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

We butcher wrap 2x in plastic wrap then freezer paper. Make snack sticks trail bologna and summer sausage and fresh sausage. No problems keeping for over a year. I agree with digging out the plastic wrap in the meat folds. But a lot easier than filling a shelve of vacuum sealed slippery frozen blocks of meat hitting your feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I use to add pork now I prefer beef fat ill add some 70 30 beef for fat content abt 1/4 lb to 1 1/2 2 lbs venison


TheKing said:


> Which is better to add to ground venison : beef fat or pork fat ?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Getting ready to vac pac and freeze 18lbs of smoked, shredded pork shoulder today.
As individual portions are thawed out to eat, they will be as fresh as when they came out of the smoker.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Also, on my post #28 about buying vac bags where I inserted the foodvacbags.com site, that post is a bit misleading.
Didn't realize I had posted the 'bulk' portion of their site.
If you just google search *foodvacbags.com*, you will see you don't have to order bulk but can order quantities as needed.
Again, you will save a lot of $ and the bags are excellent quality.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That’s a great deal. Free shipping also. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I bought my vac bags on amazon when I bought my sealer & grinder


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> That’s a great deal. Free shipping also. Thanks for the heads up.


It is a great deal! And their customer service is top notch. 
Have talked to them on the phone a couple times. They are a smaller, growing business and are very appreciative of every order.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Getting ready to vac pac and freeze 18lbs of smoked, shredded pork shoulder today.
> As individual portions are thawed out to eat, they will be as fresh as when they came out of the smoker.


When you get the rules finalized, please send 2 lbs of that smoked pork with rules enclosed. And yeah, I am trying to make you smile.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TheKing said:


> When you get the rules finalized, please send 2 lbs of that smoked pork with rules enclosed. And yeah, I am trying to make you smile.


Rule #19
Vac packing massive amounts of gunpowder is a good way to keep it fresh and dry as well. 
Try doing that with shrink wrap and freezer paper.

2lbs of smoked pork coming right up.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Rule #19
> Vac packing massive amounts of gunpowder is a good way to keep it fresh and dry as well.
> Try doing that with shrink wrap and freezer paper.
> 
> 2lbs of smoked pork coming right up.


I got a try a muzzle loader before it's over. Just a tad of powder for me. Dang crossbow works too good. But I gotta try it...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TheKing said:


> I got a try a muzzle loader before it's over. Just a tad of powder for me. Dang crossbow works too good. But I gotta try it...


I'm gonna give it a try this coming ml'er season. Hopefully knock down at least one...maybe two deer to process and put in the freezer. It replaces most of our ground beef. Don't have to worry so much about the never ending salmonella issues that way.
And of course...it will be vac sealed.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

floater99 said:


> I use to add pork now I prefer beef fat ill add some 70 30 beef for fat content abt 1/4 lb to 1 1/2 2 lbs venison


So, thats like 1.3 ounces of fat content for 24-36 ounces of venison. Not trying to be difficult, but, why bother?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The vac sealer works great on ammo. Vac seal, then pack in 50 cal ammo cans. Store in basement. It will last forever.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> The vac sealer works great on ammo. Vac seal, then pack in 50 cal ammo cans. Store in basement. It will last forever.


Yes it does!
Been researching vac sealing cigars also.


----------

